#  , :    2  2009.

## .

*,* *             2  2009 .*.        . 
           !

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2009    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .

42      !     

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

4.       -     (      ).  -1152027 ( 48  23.03.2006)  . .

5.           .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     27  (.. 25  - ). 

6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    30 .    

8.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:          27  (.. 25   ).  ,     -    (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .  
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !

* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 ( 137  08.12.2008)    20 .     27  (.. 25  - ). 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.         ,    .  -1151050 (    09.02.2007 N 13)    20 .    .

----------


## Tikovka666

.    .,          ??!!..  -                    ??

----------

-       4-.  - ?

----------


## Tikovka666

????...   ...         ...

----------


## .

**,     ,       .
*Tikovka666*,   !

----------

, .
    . , /   ,   .         ?            /.    ?

----------


## .

> /.    ?


 .        ,      .

----------

,       ?    ?    ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


       .    .   ,   ?      ?       .
      30         1

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## OlGA_KV

, !     ,   ,   ,     .  ,     ,   .     .         -      ?

----------


## Lenik

*OlGA_KV*,   .     .

----------

> , !     ,   ,   ,     .  ,     ,   .     .         -      ?


 ,  ,  ,  -  .

----------

> 30         1


  . .

----------

.   ,  "       "   ?   -    ?   ,     .

----------


## Tikovka666

> *Tikovka666*,   !


 .   .     ,          . :Frown:               .          ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

!  ...    6%.   (  -      ,          )      -        (   ),          ?

----------


## rina461

,             2        ? !          .     ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> "       "   ?

----------


## Tikovka666

> 


 ,        ???...         ,        .   .              .                  .

----------


## Helenochka

,   .

----------


## Len'Ok

> 


,     : "        ( - )  ** *       ,  *  ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,        "   N 2    
 ,    
 5  2007 . N 204?

----------


## basovamarina

**            ,  ,        1   ,         (  )  IV   (9120040001004)       ( )           0.25 3 (0.05 )  . 

         8.41.                              ;    - *      .*

----------


## .

,         .     .

----------


## -

2008 ,   2009     ,       4-    1 
  :         2      ?   -    ?
  ,   3       :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   .


         ,      ,    3 



> 4-    1


  .            .

----------


## -

,        :yes: 
  :             ,  ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## -

:Wow:

----------

.
  4- - "   " -      ?     -  ?

----------

!    -    2  2009    ?

----------

4-, ( 10),       (    ),     ,            ?

----------


## .

> -    2  2009    ?


     ,  



> ?


 



> ?

----------


## aleks f

!  ,          -, .        ?
: : 1 2009 - 745639; 2  2009- 647618= 
               : 1 -16404;  2  - 24070=
               1 .2009 -28333=
                -1393257=
               6% -83595= 50% -41797.50
                - 40474=,   50% 
                 1 .2009- 28333=
       2  2009- 14788.
       ?    .
  , .

----------

(    ).       50%  -  . 
-     (   ,     )  :Smilie:

----------

.   :Smilie:

----------


## .

83595,   40474,     1   28333.

----------


## aleks f

!

----------


## Sv1

25-    ( 6%),    .        ,    ?

----------


## EugeneD

-    ...  -   !    -   - 6%    ...      ,    50%

----------


## C

,   ,        ?                  2009.       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Sv1

!!!!           ,         ))))))

----------


## C

> .


,   ,  ,   ,     ..      ,          .

----------


## .

.

----------


## b

:
    15% 14  2008      (/    ).
  1 .   ,  .
 ,    ?.
: 
1)   2008, .. 1*0,3% (  / )  4(4 )    3(  )   1. *0,3%?
2)         2008,    2008       1,2  2009.?
3)     2008  1  2009.

----------


## .

-   .

----------

2009 .    . .          (    )    1   2     ???
    ??

----------


## byak

()   ( ).

----------


## .

. 
   ,    .
**,    ?

----------


## .

..    
"         ,     ,     ,  "
    ,             :Embarrassment: 
 !

----------


## .



----------


## .

> 


!

----------


## Larik

> 4-, ( 10),       (    ),     ,            ?

----------


## Novice75

15% -      .  ,       ,     ,    ( ).        ,    .

         . ??

----------


## byak

> . 
>    ,    .


  ,          ,         .       .

----------


## .

*byak*,     ,   -   ?

----------


## Jee_Day

> *     25 .*


..   ,         ?

----------

> 


     15

----------

,     ? ,   ?

----------


## .

** ,   ?    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,   ?    ,


,   :-)))
      ! :Redface:

----------


## nopSolutions

!

    (1 ),     ,   .  -   ,       ?      ?
1.    .        .  ?     (     )?
2.   ?
3.       .        ?       ?       - ,        ?
4.   /   /?

----------


## .

*nopSolutions*,    ?      . 
         ,    ,           :Frown:

----------


## .

> .        .  ?     (     )?


    .      



> .


    ,    ,   .

----------


## saigak

> 15


 :Wow: 
 .   30(31) !!!!

----------

!     6%-28 .,    ...   . ,         ?  ...

----------

-    .    (-    ).   1151058 -  .  -               ?   - -   ?

----------


## Feminka

** ,  ..    ?

----------


## EugeneD

> !     6%-28 .,    ...   . ,         ?  ...


   -   ...      .         / . ,    31  ,       5 .    -     -      2-  ( )...

----------

2     ?!

----------

> ** ,  ..    ?


,   .

----------


## Feminka

** .

----------

!  ,      ....  ...

----------

!!!      1 8  4-   !!!  6 % !!!        ???

----------

!!!  ( )

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------

??      ???

----------


## Feminka

> ??






> ???


  ?   .

----------


## EugeneD

- ...

----------


## Feminka

*EugeneD*,        :Smilie:

----------

,   ...          ,   ,        ,     ,   ?  -        ....

----------

> ,   ? ...


 , .

----------

,   69   ("   "   :Smilie: )

----------


## .

**,

----------


## voyaje2007

(  6%)  ,   168 . .,      1212,4.   ?  .

----------


## .

168 000  6% - 1212,4 =

----------

> **,


,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

.
       ( 1151058).  :
_"..    05.06.09  -7-6/313              .

    5  7  XXXV.              ,     ( 3.00002),     (. 8),      7."_

 , -    ,  . ,    ?   ,     ,    ,   ,  ,  .. :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> -

----------

,
 ,    ?
                 .  ,   ,     ..

    ?

----------


## Feminka

> ..

----------


## catycat

,              ,

----------


## Feminka

*catycat*, ,     .

----------


## nopSolutions

( - 6%),  ,     (1  - ).  ,  ,       2009 , :
-      
-    

          ,    .    ,       .

?

----------


## Feminka

> 


,     



> 






> ,    .    ,       .

----------


## saigak

> -    .    (-    ).   1151058 -  .  -               ?   - -   ?


  ,    .

----------


## nopSolutions

> 


  -1151058?    ?

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## _ _

> ,         .     .


   ?        ,  - , ,  ,   -   ,    ,   ...

----------


## ..

:      -     2  -        ?  ,    ? !

----------


## .

> ?


     ,    FAQ
* ..*,         ,      :Frown:

----------

> .      .


, !   .     3 ?

----------


## Feminka

?  ,  .

----------

> ?  ,  .


       .             ? .

----------


## EugeneD

? 11   ,    3  ...

----------

?

----------


## .

,       3-

----------

?

----------


## .

**,   ,        ?

----------

,      ,     ...  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,      ,     ...  ?

----------

1     -     .     .        ,

----------


## .

.     ,     .      ,

----------

..   2  -    2

----------

, .   ,        -      .   ,   1    ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

()+,   ..

----------

3  6   4-?
    ,       , ?  ,      ?

 ,    ,  ?    1,5      ,      .?

----------


## Larik

.  3  ,   ,  6, ,   .

----------

> .  3  ,   ,  6, ,   .


 ,   .

     ?
   ,  ?    1,5      ,      .?

----------


## ira NEVA

> ()+,   ..


 ,   , ..     ,     6% ()+  (  ,    ).     ,  .           +?          ,  ?

----------


## ira NEVA

:         ( 6%)- ,  ,          ()- , /  ,      ,       .   ,   
1.	   :  ()
2.	  :  (,     ); 
3.	  .2   ?
4.	    :         ?  

 !!!

----------


## .

> +?          ,  ?


   -   .   FAQ L13.   (,  )  2009.
1-2.    
4.  .

----------


## ira NEVA

,      /   ,       ?       : =         ?

----------


## .

,     Q12.    ( 2008.)
    ,

----------

1 .        -   ,..     ,   ,

----------


## Larik

- 1000

----------

3  2      ( . 010)	-  ?    .

----------


## .

.   .

----------

. ,       Exel?    ..     .         .

----------


## Larik

.      ,    - .

----------

.  :

         1 ,       .     ?

----------


## Feminka

**,        ?

----------

,    .   ,       .     ?

----------


## Feminka

USB ,      .  ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> 


   ?

----------

.      .

----------


## .

?

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?

----------

. ,       ,  14.05.09   .      -   (  ).

----------


## .

> 


  ?  ?     ?



> ,       ,  14.05.09   .     -   (  )


  ?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


   ,  

   .
   .    030  3 "    "         2 .,   2 .  
.     , ? 
   ,   ,  -  , -  .

    - "6.3.    030        ,  (   )                ,    ,        ,  ()       ,      ."

----------


## .

> ,


         .



> .     ,


  ,           2

----------

.   ""

----------

> ?  ?     ?


   .  .          ,       ...

----------


## .

2       ,   ,   .    .

----------

! ,  :   ,    ( , " " ).  4-    .       ? ?      ?  -       :   -  ?  /     .   - ,    ?   ?
     .       "",   Excel,        ?  , ?
!

----------


## Feminka

> 


? ? ?



> ? ?      ?






> "",   Excel,        ?  , ?


     ,

----------


## nfnmzyf

2.   ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


?

----------


## nfnmzyf

- +,    ,          2?

----------


## Feminka

> +


    ,        ,
 +

----------


## .

+   .
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...=QUEST;n=68616

----------


## Feminka

*.*,     ,

----------


## nfnmzyf

,      2?

----------


## .

*nfnmzyf*,    .   ,

----------

> ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
>      ,


.
    ?   ?
    1?     ?
!

----------


## .

> ,    ?   ?


       - , ,

----------


## nfnmzyf

> *nfnmzyf*,    .   ,


..   ,        (),   ,    ?  .  ?

----------


## .

,     ,   ,   .
     ,      - .   ,       .        .

----------


## nfnmzyf

,    :yes:

----------

> - , ,


, ! 
 -,     :Redface: ,      (  1 ),       ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,    .


  .           /,   ,     .     .  :Big Grin:     , , .  :yes:      .
 !

----------


## Feminka

> 


  ,   .   :Smilie:

----------

?  ,     :Big Grin: .  :    23.09.2008 235     -5().        .    ?   ""?   :Wow:

----------


## bsa-plc

> 


,     ,      .   ?

----------


## Larik

*bsa-plc*,   ,  2, , ,  
2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

----------


## bsa-plc

> *bsa-plc*,   ,  2, , ,  
> 2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .


..     ,      ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## LadyX

> .    .,          ??!!..  -                    ??


           50%.

----------


## LadyX

> ..     ,      ?


  ,     ,      ,

----------


## LadyX



----------

.  ( )  01.07.09  . (     ).       ?                 ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.   ,     .                -    ?          3                 ?

----------


## Lena V.

. 
 3  030 (           ,    ,        ,  ()      ,      )
        4850 , ,        1616 ,  1/3  ,       ,       030 4850   1616 ? :Redface:

----------


## Lena V.

,  1     ,    ,      , ,  
  ,    ,  .   ,      ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Lena V.

> ?


  ? :Wow:           ,

----------


## .

,      .     .        .

----------


## Lena V.

> ,      .     .        .


   ,   ,    ,        ,     ,     ,   6-

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,  .


    ?  .....

----------


## Lena V.

> ?  .....


 ,      ,    ,        ,     .        ,   :yes:

----------


## .

> ,


      ,  ?   :Embarrassment:      ,         -           .

----------


## .

> ,        1616 ,  1/3  ,       ,       030 4850  1616 ?


 1212,5.   4850 -   .      4 
 1       1    1212,5

----------


## Lena V.

> 1212,5.   4850 -   .      4 
>  1       1    1212,5


    ?     ???

----------


## .



----------


## Lena V.

.. @->---

----------


## Ramzeskg

.     ,    .     .

----------


## .

> ,


    ?

----------

+ ()   ,       .     .    2 ?

             ,       :         , /  ,       ?

----------


## .

> .    2 ?


 -      ,   . 



> ,       :


    .   ,     ?

----------

,      ?  2   ?

----------


## Feminka



----------



----------

.     13.04.2009  92,        2007 .?   -?

----------

!  -6% ( 01.01.2009),         ,    2008 ,     .       ?

----------


## Larik

,    .

----------

-  ,       .

----------


## avtor_dr

,       ....    6%  ,      ...    ???  ...

----------


## .

(203) ,       ,

----------


## .

(204)   ,

----------


## avtor_dr

> (204)   ,


  =)

----------

!
 ,   :      ,       .01.2009,     .   ,     :    ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

> .   ,     ?


           .    ,        ?          ?
      /         ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


   .        .         :Embarrassment: 



> /         ?


     ?   .
        .      2    :Frown:

----------


## MilaMila2008

,            ?     ,           .,      ?

----------


## Markisa1979

, -,   3,  030,   1 .2009. -      .  2008.,  .  2009.?       1212,50+ ..  (, , )?

!

----------


## Markisa1979

> ,            ?     ,           .,      ?



     .       .    -      -       .

----------


## Andyko

*Markisa1979*,    ,    ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Markisa1979

:Cool:            -         .  :Wink: 

** 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

, -,   3,  030,   1 .2009. -      .  2008.,  .  2009.?       1212,50+ ..  (, , )?

!

----------


## .

> .  2008.,  .  2009.?


 . ,         4  2008.

----------


## Victory_09

> 1212,5.   4850 -   .      4 
>  1       1    1212,5


        4 ?       .          31 . ,       ,    . 
      : "        (   )"   : "      ,     ".
        ?

----------


## hiker

> 4 ?       .          31 . ,       ,    . 
> ?


      - .

----------


## Victory_09

> - .


  .            ?        ,     ""          .
   ,     . ,     ()  1-   1/4,       ... ,   ?   -...

----------


## .

> ""          .


,     ,      .
 ,       , .. .            ,    ?



> ,     . ,     ()  1-   1/4,       ... ,   ?


   .    1

----------

!     6%-28 .,    ...  . ,         ?  ...
  ---  2    ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

> 2    ?


 ??



> ?


,

----------


## Larik

,    ....  ,   .

----------

.   . 
 III.

 10.
  2.

  - ,        ,  /     .          ,    (  )? 
     ,      ()?

----------


## .

.   . ..       ,    



> ,      ()


 --...    ?     .

----------


## Larik

.   30.06.09   ,

----------


## Feminka

> ,    (  )?






> ,      ()?


  ,   ,   -

----------

... ,                .       ,      ,     . (,   ,     ,    . ,         . ,    " "   ).
     ,  :        ?     :  -,   -?
 .

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Ladybnm

3  ""-   .   .       .  (    2)     4 "    -    6 .      ..  :Redface:

----------

,  !
   :    ,     ?    ?  ,  -  ?         -  ""   ?

----------

> ,     ?    ?  ,  -  ?         -  ""   ?


  :yes:

----------


## .

*Ladybnm*,

----------


## Ladybnm

))

----------


## Ladybnm

10   3 .10  ?               2       11,        -   ?
   .    14       (    ,        . .  .)      11  -          .    ?
 .  -    2              . , ..   ?
 .        ...

----------

!
,          ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

,  1       .?
     2 ?!

----------


## Andyko

**,   -  .
**,  .

----------

.

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## .

(236)
  10   3 .10     (, ,       ..).     ,  .
 .11      ,   1 .,       2  .
 .2      1 .

----------


## Markisa1979

> . ,         4  2008.


*.*, !  :Love:

----------


## Ladybnm

)))  :Big Grin: 

*.*

----------


## Maulna

!
    (- 15%)   .     .
             (  ).     --.  1-       10 %  - .   ,    3-     10 %   ""   ?
 !  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

*Maulna*, .

----------


## aleks f

[QUOTE=;52259013] 
     .   QUOTE]

 ! ,,      ,    .01.2009  .02.2009?
      .

----------


## Polza

!   -      6% +              ,    ,   ,     ?      4-.        , ? 
, ,    ,   ,        ?

----------

!!     , ,   .      ?   ? .

----------


## Maulna

Andyko

----------


## .

(249)   ,     .

----------


## .

(248)



> 


 



> 4-


 ,        2,  -     -      ,

----------


## Polza

> ,        2,  -     -      ,


   -     ,     ?        -     ?    ,   , ,    ?

----------


## .

,       2,    21().      ,     .

----------


## Polza

-  :Smilie:  
,   ,          .       ,       4-   .   ?

----------


## .

.  ,        .

----------


## Polza

, !

----------

> .   ,     ?


  .     ,         ,    ,  2  .   ,       ? (   ,      ,   )

----------


## .

.

----------

.   .  III. 
          /      /    14.
-       ? (       +           ).

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## .

(260)     .11,   ,    .

----------

:

 -",    .........     -,     -26.2

----------

> 2       ,   ,   .    .


   ,     "  "     ?   ,    :
-,     ?
-  ,    ?

----------


## .

(263)

----------


## .

** ,    ,     .          :Frown:

----------


## .

, . "  ..."  .          (  )   .     . ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Ladybnm

-      2.2.      280 .       .             .   350.    350-280.    350-280      280        ,     280    ..   . .     -   ! )) .

----------


## .

280 -  .210  211      
70 -  .220  221

----------


## Ladybnm

*.* ,     ,   100        ,      210  220    280     ..

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## Ladybnm

:Love:  :Love:  :Love:  *.*   :Wow:  ))

----------


## Ischakova80

,  ,

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## Ischakova80

?

----------


## .

Ischakova80

  ""

----------


## Ischakova80



----------


## .

, ,      25     .            ?????       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Markisa1979

.     2.  ,  2      (   ),       ,   .. 
 -,    ,  ? 
 !

----------


## Andyko

;
 ?


> 


 ?

----------


## Markisa1979

. ,  . , -,      ?

----------


## Markisa1979

-      ,     ,       ....    . .

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

,  (    ) -       - "      " -      ..?

----------


## .

, ,   ,

----------

.,   -      ,     -    /   -...

----------


## okcum

-   ?

----------


## .

,    :Smilie: 
       -    

 20-   ..

----------


## okcum

...

----------


## .

2 ,    3

----------

,  ,   ,      ...  :Embarrassment:   :Dezl: 
, ,   ( !)   ,  ,        )).  :
1.   -    ??
2.  1 -     ? (    )     ?
3.  1 -  040, 050,      040   050?
4.  2 -        ?    ?  ,       ?
5.    ? (          ...)

----------


## Zergut

6%.    2009 ,       ,     . 2 :
1.     1821 05 01010 01 1000 110 ,   ,       ?
2.      :             ,     2-    1- ?     ?

----------


## EugeneD

*to Zergut:*  ...    -   ,  ,  -,   :   !    ...

----------


## .

1.
2.   
3.
4. ,      ( ., .  ..)
5.    1   3,

----------


## Kosbar

> 3.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .


   ?      ?     .

----------


## .

,       -  .   ,        , .
  .

----------


## Kosbar

> ,       -  .   ,        , .
>   .


.

----------

, .
        01.01.09,   ,   01.01.09.      1 ?
  .     ,   ,      ,    ?
.

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

"E - ,       ";
  E    :

E = I / G,

:
I -            ;
G -         ".

----------


## Andyko

,      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,


    ,   ? ,    , ,   29 ,      2 ,    .          .

----------

> ,   ? ,    , ,   29 ,      2 ,    .          .



    ,      :Smilie: 
      . ?

----------


## EugeneD

,      ?    "/",    ...

----------


## .

**,       .      ,    ,       2

----------

> 1.
> 2.   
> 3.
> 4. ,      ( ., .  ..)
> 5.    1   3,


  ! :Redface:

----------

,     -   ,         .,  ,    . ,         270  3 ?

----------


## Petrovael

! , ,  !!!!
  .    2008   23.01.2009.,     -    ,  .... :Embarrassment: ...         ...     -     ?(     ....,  ... :Frown: )
________________________
  .

----------


## .

,   .     ,     ,    31

----------


## .

**, 



.270 ,  **         ()

----------

*.*, ,  츸....

----------


## Petrovael

> ,   .     ,     ,    31


!

----------


## Markisa1979

> 



*Andyko*,   ,   .  :Love:

----------


## Markisa1979

, -,   ,  ,   : 5,5 2; 1,7 2; 5,7 2.    2? ..  52 - 2   1,   0,9;    52 - 2  .0,8,   - 0,9. 
    2: 1*0,9*0,8*0,9 = 0,648
  -  ? :Redface: 
!

----------

!  !   .   2 .  ,      ,      -    ...    .    ?    2 ?         ?             3- ?

----------


## Markisa1979

> , -,   ,  ,   : 5,5 2; 1,7 2; 5,7 2.    2? ..  52 - 2   1,   0,9;    52 - 2  .0,8,   - 0,9. 
>     2: 1*0,9*0,8*0,9 = 0,648
>   -  ?
> !


  .
   ...? :Confused:

----------


## EugeneD

?       2-  -      ,      !  3      , .     3. ,   ,   5 -   1*0,9=0,9  ,    2-  - 0,8*0,9=0,72.

----------


## Markisa1979

-      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,      .   5  2009,  6%,  /   15520.  1967 .

    =465  (15520*6%*50% (..  .  .   338,95(404,13 /31   *26)+169,48 .  .  (202,07/31*26))     508,43+606,20  =1114,63.


     465    1114,63  ..?

----------


## Markisa1979

> 


,   ,  .  :Redface:

----------

-        .1  . 2,      (    ) -          22.07.2003 . N 67?

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   ,  .


  ?      3?      ,  ,               .

----------

> -        .1  . 2,      (    ) -          22.07.2003 . N 67?


    ?

----------

> ?

----------


## .

> 465    1114,63  ..?


 ,      ,

----------

> ,      ,


      .  . ,    -,    ?         -  . ?- ,   .      .

----------


## .

> .  . ,    -,    ?


 
         31   .

----------

> 31   .


        :       ,      ,      .       2 ,    2     3 ,       .

 ?

----------


## Larik

.              .
..     31 ,           .

----------


## .

*Larik*,   .      ,      



> 2 ,    2     3 ,       .


 .        ( )

----------

.,     :Smilie:      ,      ,      .

----------


## 2zemka

.    .       (  ,  ).    ,   ,  -  2-.  ,  ,      .   -     :Frown:  , !

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## tata74

,     2008. ( -   "",   )  2008.  1 09.    -   .     09.        /  .    ? (..   /).       ?

----------


## .

.      ,     ,

----------

.    ,  ,       ,      /  .         ?
  ?    !

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

> *Larik*,   .      ,      
>  .        ( )


    2 .  ,       ,  ?   ,    ...
       3- ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Natashik

. ,   :
    ?
- ?
-   ?
-       ?
   .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## ofra

. ,      (, 6%)   110 (    ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080)         ?                .      .           (14%). ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## bstyle

!                  .    ? .

----------


## .

> .    ?

----------


## bstyle

1 - . .   .     ?

----------


## .

*bstyle*,           .  .  ,

----------


## .

*Natashik*, 



> ?


 . www.nalog.ru

----------


## .

,    -    .      .          ,           .      -   (    1 .    :Frown:  ).
 ..      .   2  .   1 . , ..    II  .   021   ().....  1   .    ,    ,         ?     .        (    ).                 ,       -      , ?

----------


## Natashik

> *Natashik*, 
> 
> 
>  . www.nalog.ru


!      -   -  ,    . ?
   -   . , , ,  ,, , .     ?

----------


## EugeneD

> !      -   -  ,    . ?


 ...  -   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Markisa1979

> ?      3?      ,  ,               .


,    ,     ,        .       , .
-   ?

----------


## .

,   3 



> .


        .   ?

----------


## Markisa1979

> ,   3



!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   3 
>         .   ?


     .    .     72.10 -     ..      ,    .    ,       .          (   .  ).

----------


## .

.     ,  .       .

----------


## Senchen

! .   ,     , ,    ( . 72.50: .     ).  ,   .     ,  , ,      .  12 ,    .   :

1.    ?
2.  " "    182 105 020 000 210 001 10,     182 103 010 000 110 001 10.   ?
3.   1,  020  030   ?
4.   2,  040-110   ,   ?
5.   3,  010-020, 040-060 - ,   030 -    (1212,39    ),   ?
6.       ?  - ,   -    ,    .

PS:   "",       .        FAQ    .

----------


## .

> , ,


  .     .  ,   . ,     



> FAQ    .


      ?   :Wow:

----------

,     2     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 :Big Grin:  

,  ,      1  ?            .   ,         .        ,      -  .....      ,        :yes: 
   ..

      ..   (  ),      

     ..     ,          , ?     ? -   ..... ..    .   ,    .      -      -         :No-no:

----------


## .

> ,     2     ?


 



> ,  ,      1  ?


     .        . 
 -    ?       ?



> , ?


    .     .

----------


## Senchen

> .     .  ,   . ,


  ,    ,      ( 1151001),       -? ,    ,      ,     .




> ?


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## .

> -?


    .     ,      .        ,    :Smilie: 
*Senchen*,      .   ,     ?   ,         .  -       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .        . 
>  -    ?       ?
>     .     .


,  .    :yes: .     ,      ,        .   2,5     ..      ..  ,  1    , -     (       :Smilie: )) )...  :Frown: 
,      .    .
   .

----------

!!
    2 ,    ,        -     ,   ,   2000( ),          -     ! ,  ?( , .)

----------


## Ego

,     :Wink:

----------


## -

!
   .     10 .            .    .    ..       . ,         .     :     ...   ....      ...
,  ....   ,  ,           ,     ,            ...      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,


   -    !!!    -   300   58   !
 ,     ,     !     ?  5   ,    - !!! :Smilie: ,   ?        ?

----------


## .

.             .    ,

----------


## Ego

> -    !


   ,     ()  :Frown: 



> ?


 
 :Smilie: 
    -    
 -       
           ,       :Wink:

----------

"-."?   ,   ,            ,     (   ,     !!)  :Frown: 
  ,         ???
    -  3     :Smilie: )))

----------


## .

.

----------


## Senchen

> .     ,      .        ,   
> *Senchen*,      .   ,     ?   ,         .  -


    .
    :
1.    ?
2.  " "    182 105 020 000 210 001 10,     182 103 010 000 110 001 10.   ?
6.       ?  - ,   -    ,    .

      ,     ,       :Wink:

----------

??   ?? ,  58   ? ,      ?????? -   ,       !        ?          -     -      ???

----------


## Ego

> ??   ?






> 58   ?


1



> ?






> ?

----------


## .

*Senchen*,   - ,        :Embarrassment:  ?  182 1 03 01000 01 1000 110 
       .     ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ?


      ,      .

----------

58   ,  -?       !!!!( ,  ,  ?
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

58 .     ,

----------

.   - ,                !!! ,  . :Smilie: ))
    ?
     !       ,    ,     -  ,     ,      ???     -      ,  ?

----------


## Senchen

> *Senchen*,   - ,        ?  182 1 03 01000 01 1000 110 
>        .     ?  
>       ,      .


,    ,    182103...,     :Embarrassment: 
   , -     ?
 ,       :Embarrassment: 
   ( 1) - ,   ?

----------


## .

> .   -


    ,      :Smilie: 



> !


       ?    ,    58   (     ). 



> -  ,     ,      ??


   -      .  ,   .



> , -     ?


   ,      
 1  ,  .

----------


## Larik

,

----------


## .

,       .  ?         ...

----------


## Ego

> 


     ?

----------


## Senchen

., Larik,   !      !

----------

,      :Smilie: 

    -     :Smilie:   :Smilie: )

       ?    ,    58   (     ). 

    -    , ,            :Smilie: )     65-     -   - ! :Smilie:   ??     ,      -  -    !!! :Smilie: )

   -      .  ,   .

     ?    ,    ,  ,  ?

----------

, ,   4   6         .
   6%    ,       1,5 .   ,    /.      .

----------


## Ego

-

----------


## 1741

!    2  2009 .

  09.02.2009, , 6%,  \,     ( 2009 )    ,      .    -    /  .
    ( 31.12.2009  ).
 (  .. )  ( ) 1    .
 ,  2      ?

 ,

----------

!

     2009.  19     . 


 10 . 346.29   ,      ,        ,        ,      .
  ,   2 . 2009.    ?
      - ?

----------

> 09.02.2009, , 6%,  \,     ( 2009 )    ,      .    -    /  .
>     ( 31.12.2009  ).
>  (  .. )  ( ) 1    .
>  ,  2      ?


. * 3.    *  

*  ,  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ?


  ?            :Embarrassment: 
*  1741* ,    .



> ,   2 . 2009.    ?
>       - ?


 .   ,         .   ,

----------

,  !  , (    )   .      .  1  2 ?

----------


## Andyko

2

----------



----------

,             ,          ?

----------


## tata74

> .      ,     ,


   ,     4 08.  1 09.    ? .   ()       ?

----------


## .

> ,             ,          ?


        ,       . 



> .   ()

----------

,
  ,       ,     ,     .     -    ?

       ?      .

.

----------


## .

> -    ?


 



> ?      .


   ,      .      .

----------


## 05

!
   ,    !
  2 ,   /    .
1. 4-  -  ? .4 ( 2),   /  .6 (    ?),  9,10,11,12.
2.    ( ?).  ,     ?    1 7.7
3.       ?
  !!!

----------


## .

1.   6      11,12 .  4, 9,10
2.   ,         
3.    ?       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 05

> 1.   6      11,12 .  4, 9,10
> 2.   ,         
> 3.    ?   6    ?


,  . ,    .
!
 :Redface:

----------


## .

3.    27  ,   25 - 
     ,  -  .    1,

----------

!

        ,      .    ...      .

  , ,       . 

  :

     6%.     . 
   \. 
  25       .
  20    6%  ,      25   \.

 ? 

.          2009 , 
    ?        ,     ? 

  -       ,      6% ?

  ,     .
      6%  .         -     2010? 6%    ?     ???


!

----------


## .

> 20    6%  ,      25   \


  25  (   27,   25 ).    25  ,   30  .   25 -?   :Embarrassment: 



> ?


 8   +     



> -       ,      6% ?


 ,     .  ,   ,    ?     50%   ?



> 6%  .         -     2010?


   - .   , 1   9 .      (    ),         ,    ,

----------


## EugeneD

> 6%.     . 
>    \. 
>   25       .
>   20    6%  ,      25   \.
> 
>  ? 
> 
> .          2009 , 
>     ?        ,     ? 
> ...


      -     2  (,     ,    ),    6%    ,        (    50%),  !    ...

----------

,    ..!
 ,    !

----------

!    15%.      2008 .      ,     .         2 . 2009 ?

----------

?  ,       ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## Andyko

?  ?   ?

----------

.6     -

----------


## Andyko

;
        ,       .

             .

----------

.  EugeneD - !   !

 ,    :Smilie:

----------

!       .
      . ?

----------


## .



----------

> !    15%.      2008 .      ,     .         2 . 2009 ?


     !!!

----------


## Ego



----------


## tata74

.    


> ,     2008. ( -   "",   )  2008.  1 09.    -   .     09.        /  .    ? (..   /).       ?


 ,         ?      ,       ( )        ?           ?,   ,      5-         .        2  2009.

----------


## kaokao

,  ,     ,  ,      ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

*tata74*,          .    .

----------


## kaokao

*.*  ,       .     2009 . ..   ,

----------


## .

?

----------


## 79

6%    , . 

 3 . :
 2
 010   15 900
 060   15 900
 080   954
  110   954
  130  477
 140   477
(.   , .  )


 2
 010   36 500
 060   36 500
 080  2190
  110   1095 (            ,  50%)
 120    954
  130    ? 141?
 140     ? 

  :  141 ,       ?     ?

----------

> .   ,         .   ,




..   2       . ,    040 ( ), 050 ( . ), 1, 2  ? ?

----------


## .

,        ,      .      .    ?   17 .   .  ?         ,         ,  ...

----------


## tata74

> *tata74*,          .    .


       ?

----------


## kaokao

> ?

----------


## boris-on

.      ,   . 
   :
1.      ;
2.       ,         ; (  )
 ,          - ?

----------


## .

*79*,      ?          :Embarrassment: 



> ..   2       . ,    040 ( ), 050 ( . ), 1, 2  ? ?


 



> ?


     ,     
*kaokao*,           ,       .

----------


## .

> ,       .


    .    -   ?   ?            ..      ,  ,  -  ...

----------


## kaokao

,    ,    ?
..        1151050,          ,        .

----------


## .

> 1151050


    .    .
-1151073  4- .



> -   ?   ?

----------


## kaokao

*.*,  . ,    ,            ?

----------


## kaokao

,

----------


## .



----------


## kaokao

..   20     ,     ,    5   4 ,

----------


## .

> .    .
> -1151073  4- .


  ,      ,   ...   ,          ..      .....
       .   .         .

----------


## ewa

!      -  3 10 2     - ,    12343 ,  0,2  - 24,69  24,70, . ?

----------


## .

!   1  77.       -         " "?    ..          ..  .       "       "    ,            ,     - "      "  "    ,  ".   1     ...
      ?

----------


## .

* ewa*,   . 69   



> " "?

----------


## buhgalterok

, ,      4-.      15%,      ,  ,     .   4, 9  10. 
1.  5   ?      ,        . 
2.    9   =    14  10?          ?

----------


## 05

,    .     ( ),  ( ),  ( ).
    012,013,014?
 012   ? 
    ,   ,     ?

----------


## Suok09

!
     (6%).  15  2009. 2  ( ).            4- (  ).      (     ,     (0,2% )).  -     ?   .

----------


## Larik

1 . .

----------


## Suok09



----------


## .

> 5   ?


 



> ( ),  ( ),  ( ).


        .      .



> ,   ,     ?


      .

----------


## .

- 2 (,  -, .  ,    ,  10 .)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

,     0.13.       ?

----------


## tata74

> ,     2008. ( -   "",   )  2008.  1 09.    -   .     09.        /  .    ? (..   /).


,    .         (      ,    ) ,                ,     ""      .  ?

----------


## Andyko

> ""


 ,  ?  :Wink: 

 .

----------


## tata74

- ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

(+),   .      2 . ,   1  2    ,   ,      .     ,       ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,       ?


,        .

----------


## Sheda

,     ,    .       .2,   .80   .1  2 :
        ()   ,                .

 -     ?

----------


## Feminka

2   ,   ,       /,        .

----------


## buhgalterok

.,  ! ,      :Redface:

----------

> ,        .


  ,      ,    .

----------


## Ego

> ,    .


     .

----------


## 86

, ,      ( 1151058) ?   ,  - "",         ,    .       ?   xls   . ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## Feminka

> . ?


,   .

----------


## 86

?       .   ? ..      ??

----------


## Andyko

> ??


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_13/Article_80/

----------


## 86

Andyko, !   ,   ? -.   ,   ))

----------


## twins

,       ( ),    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

*86*, .
*twins*, .

----------

!       ,           ,    ,          1   ,    .     ?

----------


## Feminka

,     ..

----------


## tvman

!   +           (  )   ? ..   ?           -    ?

----------


## .

,  .  ,     .      ( - ).     .     50000 (),   60000 (),    9000   .     .
       ,   25  .     6% .             .    (60000-50000)  15%. ? ..    1500. -  ?    .
  9000     13 %  ?

----------


## Ego

> 


 



> (60000-50000)  15%. ?


       ?



> 9000     13 %  ?


    ?   ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?
> 
>     ?   ?      ?


    .
     .       (        ).      .    .

    9000    ?

,     -     .      ?


      :      .           ,      ,    (      - , ? ).            -      ?

----------


## Ego

> .


  ,   :  ,    ,      ,  ,      :Smilie: 
  ?  :Wink: 



> 9000    ?


              ?  :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

-   .  2010  3   ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

> .


, ?    ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,   :  ,    ,      ,  ,     
>   ?


   ,      :yes: 

   (60000-50000-)  15%
 :Big Grin: ?

----------


## .

> -   .  2010  3   ,     .


 , .          , ?




> , ?    ,  ?


  :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> (60000-50000-)  15%
>     ?


  ,       :Smilie: 
, 15%

----------


## .

> ,      
> , 15%


 ..    .          .   .     "".     :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------


## timik153

"""""""" 1.   

!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .          ,     ,     ,  .

42      !     

1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     13.04.2009  92) -   15 .     .

2.           ,    .  -1151058 (    24.03.2005 N 48)    20 .    .

3.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .
""""""


,....  .-.  , , ,  , (,.),   ,    ..    ,  2009..:

   -
).    2008. 
) 

  :
)       2008.
)   

 :
) ..     2008. ( 1 -)
) :
1)      
2)...( ..)

 :
)     4  2008.( 1 -)
)

    ( ).
 ....        ()  :Embarrassment:   :Cool:

----------


## timik153

...     ..

----------


## .

,        ,    2008 
          .      -    ?

----------


## timik153

,,    2     ..   ..
     ,  ,-1 ..  .

       ,  ,.     ..(   , )

----------


## .

, ,    .    . -  (  ),        63  2008.      .         2009 .   2008    ,  ..
 ,           3-.  ? (   ).       ,    ,   .

  .       ?        ...

  .      2008  ..          .       ,   .

----------


## Imelnila

!    -      6%.   ,        .       - "  ?      ,      ,  " ,  ?",     .  -      .. ,    ?     ,   ?   :Cool:

----------


## .

> .       ?        ...


  :Smilie: .     -    -

----------


## .

.     .        .243 .        .

----------


## 85

..    1 /.        ,  2    2.      ,    .  .    2     3 : -  .    ?      ?    -. ,  ...  :Frown:

----------

!!   , ,        !? !!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

* .*,   3-      .   ,        .
   , ,      .
:         - .

----------

, ,   .   1/3,   1/3  1/3  ?

----------


## .

20    20 .

----------

*.*, ))

----------


## .

> ,        ,    2008 
>           .      -    ?


,     .   ,       .         , ?     .                 .          2008     :Frown:

----------


## .

1         (  )    .     .               . 
 :yes: ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .         , ?



   ,

----------


## .

> ,


..    ""?     ,          .  1  .     .

----------


## .

1   ,    .   1 7.7     ,   .   8-       :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1   ,    .   1 7.7     ,   .   8-



  7-
        -     ,    ,        ? 
...       .       -      :Smilie:

----------


## Vedmak

> 7-
>         -     ,    ,        ? 
> ...       .       -


    .  .

       1: 7.7.
    1: 8.     .         .       . 
                   .

----------

,    1     ( )        ?   ?   "" +.
 , ,      .
   ?

----------

, ,     (     15%,     )    
18210501020011000110			.02.2009	0	25.07.2009	

?

----------

-     01 -  ( ) -  ?    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1     ( )        ?


      +  . ,     +   .      .
         .
**,      02,   01 -   ,   2 .   25.07.2009   .   0

----------

-   ??

----------


## .

> 


  ? :Smilie: 
    -    , ,      ?

----------


## .

> -   ??


 ?
      .   (     )     )   )   .     ..         .   ,        .      .         .... :Wink:

----------


## .

,

----------

> +  . ,     +   .      .
>          .
> **,      02,   01 -   ,   2 .   25.07.2009   .   0


, .  :Smilie: 
   ,
	.02.2009	0	0	
?
 -01,?
 :Smilie:

----------

, 15% (    ,    -     ,    )
 . ,      596 . -     ?     600    500   ,       ()?

----------


## .

> ,
>  .02.2009 0 0 
> ?
>  -01,?


 



> . ,      596 . -     ?


 .    .

----------


## Arsenca

,     ,  23.06.09     ?

----------

> .    .


 !

----------


## Vedmak

> ?
>     -    , ,      ?


  :
_ -  _ 

 :
_ - _ 

:
_ - _ 

    )))
          .

----------

> 


.,   :Wink:

----------


## accountingathome

> **,      02,   01 -   ,   2 .   25.07.2009   .   0


*.*,        -        (  ,   ),    9 . -    ?     (   ,      - )   ,     ,     ,   ?    ,   9   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   9    ,   3 .
    -  .

----------


## accountingathome

> ,   9    ,   3 .
>     -  .


  :Smilie:

----------

.      .    .     .   .               2   .

   ?
  ()   ?

  ,      ,     .   .

----------


## .

> ()   ?


 ,      



> .


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      
>  ?


,  ,       ,  3   .     .       .

----------


## hiker

> 02,   01 -   ,


          . -

----------


## .

*hiker*,     . -       .
   -      ,

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,     .


  -

----------

> ,      
>  ?


  !        .....        ,       .........

----------


## kamikadze

* ,    :* 

:    (),   28.04.2009.    862 . ()  431 . ().    2009 . 

   6%       ,  29500 . * 6% = 1770 .       ,       . 

 : 1770 - 862,  1770 - (862+431),      = 885?   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,    .
*kamikadze*, 


> = 885


.

----------


## kamikadze

> *kamikadze*, .


.  :Smilie:

----------

,  ...
 ,   09.06.2009.     (  ),  ,   ,      .

     ()  ?

----------


## .

.     ,      ?

----------

> .     ,      ?


   50.3  (   )

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## Tikovka666

..     ..  ..     ??

----------


## .

.         .

----------


## Tikovka666

=)  ....
        1%(  6%) ..     ....  .. :Smilie:

----------


## .

1%     "  "

----------


## Larik

> 1%     "  "

----------


## timik153

> ,        ,    2008 
>           .      -    ?


    , 3  :
1  
1  
1   (    )

      ...(((
   ,   ..

----------


## -

.   -    ,          .        ,         ???

( ,       ,  ,            ? ??)

 .     ..    ,    .

----------


## tinkaer

31  ,   .
  ,    ?

----------


## Arsenca

,      :   23.06.09,   .     2 .,     ?     ..          -   ?

----------

> .    ,

----------


## .

,  .  .      ( ).   , -   .    .    .     -  ?  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## serovai

(6%).  2008  1 ,           .  2009    ,     .     ,    2      "        "  ?

----------


## -

> 31  ,   .
>   ,    ?


      !!!  ??

----------


## Feminka



----------

> 


!     ,       .

----------

"  1  2009 .   ,  ,  -1  -2" ,    ?  ?     ,  !

----------


## Feminka

**,    1  .   -     .

----------


## .

> 1  2009 .   ,  ,  -1  -2

----------


## Geletiy

,             6%,    2009 ,  ,   ,   - -  .     ,     ,      :Frown: (   ...         :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Geletiy*,             :Embarrassment:

----------


## Geletiy

,               ? (    ) :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-    ,       :yes:

----------


## Geletiy

,  . . :Smilie:  ,   -      ? ?

----------


## .

...        .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## navaho6aks

, !!!
  ,  2009.     1, , 9  2009  .  * 28*  :Abuse:        ,       ???

----------


## Andyko

*navaho6aks*,

----------

1 ,        .     ,  ,    ?  ..  2009          ???

----------


## Andyko



----------

(5%   ).- 20   21  (       ,     .)  .    - 25.        20-.
...  , ,     ," "   .    4 .
      .   25. ( )  . 22.         .       ,      ?    -     ,    ? ?      25    ?
  , .((((
  ,    ,       .  .

----------


## Ego

> 4 .


 ?  ?  ?



> 25


    27



> 


,

----------

> ?  ?  ?


          . - 25,  20.   5 .         ,      25.   27   .  -    .       ???    ?

----------


## Ego

> . - 25,  20.   5 .         ,      25.   27   .  -    .       ???    ?


, 

    25  
     -  
   -

----------

> 


     ?



> -  
>    -


      .       .      . ""                  .
-  ?       -    !!!

----------


## Ego

?
  ,           ,

----------

,    .        .    . -     .  ,,  -  ,          ,      !!!

----------


## Larik

**,     .    .

----------


## Ego

> 


,

----------


## EugeneD

,        ,       !     ,         - ,  ...   -   ,      -  ,    .    ,  ,   -   ,  ...

----------


## .

> .    .


       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.   ,,     .       .   30..   15   15   .        .   .  .  "  "      .     ?  ,    ,      . ,   .

----------


## -

> ,    .        .    . -     .  ,,  -  ,          ,      !!!


  :yes: 
 ,       ?   ?        ,   ,   ,     ...
   ...

----------

25              27-?

----------


## .



----------

,              ? -     (      )...     27?   27  ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## .

,

----------

- ?    .     ?      ?

----------


## .

> - ?


    ,     ?

----------

,     .        .    . .  ,   .

----------


## -

> - ?    .     ?      ?


   -   ,      ,              
 :yes:

----------

!  !       ,      ,         .     (     ).          2. 2008 - 1.     .   -  5 .  -  .          ,  ,   .    ?    .    !

----------


## TataToliatti

> (     ).


       ,   .

----------

.      .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

** ,  ?           .

----------


## Rangar

:  ( 6%).   .      .    -    ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Rangar

*Feminka*, .    :     ,           ,  ? ,  ,    ,       ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Rangar

*.*, .

----------


## Ulianka

!      .  2  11342 .    ,     ,  .     ?  ?
 !

----------


## tinkaer

1/300      .

----------


## Vedmak

http://www.klerk.ru/calc/penaltyfee/

----------


## +

, , ,    -   .    -  .    .
1)   ,       (  )      - (..     )?         ?    , /    .
    -       .          
2)          ?           ...  150 .. 
3)     ? 
4)                     .        ?

----------


## .

* +*,    ,         :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## _

,  ...     2       , ?         -       ???

----------


## .

2   ,

----------


## _

!!!

----------


## Goggi

1  2   ?

   ,     

   ,

----------


## .

*Goggi*,    ?    +   .        .        ,    .    ,     +    .
     ,

----------


## Goggi

> *Goggi*,    ?    +   .        .        ,    .    ,     +    .
>      ,


 .

----------


## tinkaer

> +   .


  -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   +   :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,      2 (   +  )       2   ,      ????

----------


## Feminka

!  !  -   ?

----------


## .

**,  .      2.

----------

> !  !  -   ?


   ,          2

----------


## .

**,   ?     .         - .
     ,     .

----------


## Feminka

,        .

----------


## tinkaer

> ,          2


        2  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*tinkaer*,  ?   +,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## tinkaer

,   -       :Big Grin:

----------


## AveMaria

,  26.06.2009.,  ,  / ,   - ,   ..?!  ,   ?  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


, ,      6%,
  ?        ,          !?

----------


## AveMaria

> , ,      6%,
>   ?        ,          !?


  :Smilie:  :Redface:

----------


## .

?    .

----------


## AveMaria

> ?    .


    ,   ...((( :Redface:

----------


## AveMaria

> ?    .


   "       "  ?    ,  ,           ...

----------


## .

> "       "  ?    ,  ,           ...


   ? ?  .        .



> ,


    ,  ,     .

----------


## AveMaria

> ? ?  .        .
>     ,  ,     .


   .
            ,           !?

   ,     ,      ,        -    ?!

----------


## .

30 .
        31 .
      ..       .      ,

----------


## AveMaria

> 30 .
>         31 .
>       ..       .      ,


      !
        ,      ,    ,    ,    ! :Love:

----------

.       .   13  2009 .    ,   .      ?

----------


## Feminka

9 .

----------

,   ?

----------


## .

,  .         20

----------


## Geran

( - 390 .?)        1-  2009 ?

!!!

----------


## Feminka

> ( - 390 .?)


  ?



> 1-  2009 ?

----------


## dheirf

:    6%
    .     1212-40;
 : 161730  6%  1212-40 (   II  ) = 8491-40 ( 6%  II )     1212-40  I ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*dheirf*,   ,         2   .    1 .

----------


## dheirf

,     2424-80. .     ?

----------


## .

> ,     2424-80. .     ?

----------


## dheirf

!    ...       :Wink:       .    ,     :Hmm:

----------


## Milkiss

31 ...        ...   ...  31 ...    9 ?         -    ......          ,   ,     ?           ,   ?        ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

,         .  ?
 3              .         9 .

----------


## .

*.*, 
   ,   ?

----------


## .

.    1   ,      .

----------


## .

> 1


    9     ?
         ,        .

----------


## .

> 9     ?


 ,      ,     9   .         .         



> .


   ,    ?  ,     ?      .   ,

----------


## Milkiss

..  ..,   ,         )))    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> .   ,


.  .    -  .
  - ,  .  .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## 555

2???

----------


## Feminka

> 2???

----------

..  ,          ??

----------


## Feminka



----------

> 


.              ,  ??

----------


## Feminka

, ,    .

----------


## saigak

....

----------


## .

50 , ,     126.      .

----------


## saigak

> 50 , ,     126.      .


 50   ?    ....     50    .

----------


## .

,    (  )  2    (-  )    ,       2 .         .2 .80  .        .      10.07.07  62. 
              ....           ,  -      .
    ..     .       ? -    ?

----------


## .

.     100 ,       100

----------


## .

> .     100 ,       100


,     ,    100 (  ) ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?61914

----------


## hiker

.    ,    ,    3982 - .     :Redface:

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## hiker

> ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ?

----------


## hiker

> ,   ?


    . 3



> !

----------


## Andyko

:


> 2.  -    ,   ,           ()      ,   ,    ,   26.1  26.2  ,         ,             ,      ,       .


 :



> 7.     :
> 1.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136 (       11.09.2008 N 94)    20 .    .
> 
> 2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .
> 
> 3.         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .

----------


## hiker

Andyko
1? -

----------


## Andyko

> 3982


.

----------


## hiker

> .


.
   15.11.2008  .    -.

----------


## Feminka



----------


## hiker

:Smilie:

----------


## 4udo

6%   ( ,    )
       .
    ?

  !

----------


## .



----------


## 4udo

!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,           .    63..        .     .    .               ..   . ..  . ,      ...

----------


## EugeneD

1151063																																		



	  ,																																																																																																																																					
	, ,

----------


## .

> 1151063																																		
> 
> 
> 
> 	  ,																																																																																																																																					
> 	, ,


..   ...

 :Frown: ..      ,   ,   .. 2    2008     :Frown: ..

----------


## -

:
 4.
  3     -  ,     ().

    ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## lena63

?      ?  ,    ?   ,         ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## lena63

,   ,    ,    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,    ?


           4 . 2009 . ( -    -    ).

----------

